# Review Serum phục hồi da mỏng yếu tốt nhất - Venuko chia sẻ



## venuko (3/8/21)

*Serum phục hồi da mỏng yếu được xem là “cứu tinh” giúp cung cấp dưỡng chất cần thiết nuôi dưỡng làn da từ sâu bên trong. Nhờ đó cải thiện nhanh tình trạng da bị tổn thương cho làn da khỏe đẹp hơn. Nếu đang tìm kiếm một sản phẩm chất lượng và hiệu quả thì bạn đừng bỏ lỡ 5 cái tên mà Venuko đề cập sau đây:*

*1. Serum Vichy Mineral 89 Booster*

Giá tham khảo: 985.000 đồng/55ml
Xuất xứ: Pháp
*Thành phần:*

Serum Vichy Mineral 89 chứa đến 89% nước khoáng cô đặc từ nguồn suối khoáng nằm sâu dưới lòng đất. Dòng nước này đã hòa tan 1 lượng khoáng chất có trong đất, đá như natri, kali, magiê,… Vượt trội với công dụng:


Hợp chất Calcium giúp bảo vệ da, Iron chống oxy hóa, Potassium dưỡng ẩm da, Sulfur loại bỏ độc tố,…
Hợp chất Hydrogenocarbonat với khả năng cân bằng độ pH và làm dịu làn da bị tổn thương.
Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa manganese và Fluorine giúp ức chế các hắc tố melanin. Đồng thời ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa da hiệu quả.
Hợp chất Silicone và magnesium kích thích tái tạo tế bào da mới. Đặc biệt tăng cường sức đề kháng cho da khỏe mạnh hơn.
Hợp chất Sodium dưỡng ẩm kịp thời cho làn da thiểu ẩm và mất nước.




*Công dụng vượt trội:*

Thành phần nổi bật với khoáng chất tự nhiên nên serum Vichy Mineral 89 có công dụng vô cùng ưu việt:


Tăng cường sức đề kháng cho da chống lại tác nhân gây hại từ bụi bẩn, tia UV,…
Kích thích tái tạo tế bào da mới khỏe mạnh hơn. Đồng thời ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa da.
*Ưu điểm:*


Thành phần không chứa cồn hay paraben đảm bảo an toàn cho làn da nhạy cảm.
Serum không có mùi nên không gây khó chịu cho người dùng.
Thiết kế dạng chai có vòi nhấn giúp dễ kiểm soát được lượng dung dịch cần dùng.
Kết cấu dạng gel mỏng nhẹ thẩm thấu nhanh qua da và không hề gây bết dính.
Serum có thể dùng làm kem lót trang điểm.
*Nhược điểm: *Giá thành tương đối cao.

*2. Serum Botáni Squalene Olive Skin*

Giá tham khảo: 1.065.000 đồng/15ml
Xuất xứ: Úc
*Thành phần nổi bật:*

Dòng serum phục hồi da nhạy cảm này chứa 4 thành phần chủ chốt, bao gồm:


Đầu tiên là Squalane – 1 dẫn xuất của Squalene vượt trội với khả năng giữ ẩm. Đặc biệt bảo vệ da toàn diện trước tác động của tia UV gây hại.
Tiếp theo là hàm lượng vitamin C hỗ trợ xóa mờ thâm nám, làm sáng da. Đồng thời kích thích sản sinh collagen cho da sáng khỏe hơn.
Bổ sung hàm lượng vitamin E giúp ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa sớm.
Lecithin nổi bật với công dụng phục hồi làn da bị tổn thương và hạn chế tình trạng da khô.




*Công dụng:*

Serum Botáni Squalene Olive Skin được nhiều người ưu ái lựa chọn. Đơn giản vì sản phẩm tích hợp nhiều công dụng vượt trội như:


Giảm nhanh tình trạng da kích ứng, mẩn đỏ.
Cấp ẩm kịp thời cho da và hỗ trợ xóa mờ nếp nhăn mang lại làn da sáng hồng rạng rỡ.
*Ưu điểm:*


Phù hợp sử dụng cho mọi loại da, nhất là da mỏng yếu nhạy cảm.
Serum sở hữu chỉ số SPF 15 với khả năng chống nắng hiệu quả.
Thiết kế chai thủy tinh tối màu với dung tích 15ml nhỏ gọn và dễ mang theo khi di chuyển. Kèm theo đầu bơm serum khá tiện lợi và hợp vệ sinh.
Serum mỏng nhẹ, nhanh thấm và không gây bết dính trên da.
*Nhược điểm:*


Mùi hương gần giống dầu olive nên có thể gây khó chịu cho một số người dùng.
Giá thành tương đối cao.
*3. Timeless Vitamin B5 Serum*

Giá tham khảo: 300.000 đồng/30ml
Xuất xứ: Mỹ
*Thành phần nổi bật:*

Serum B5 phục hồi da mỏng yếu có chứa các thành phần có lợi cho da. Trong đó phải kể đến:


Vitamin B5 ở dạng Calcium Pantothenate hỗ trợ phục hồi nhanh chóng làn da mỏng yếu và nhạy cảm. Đồng thời kích thích tái tạo tế bào da mới khỏe mạnh hơn, chống lại các gốc tự do gây hại.
Tiếp đến là hợp chất Hyaluronic Acid (HA) dưỡng ẩm và hạn chế tình trạng da khô ráp. Nhờ đó ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa da diễn ra.




*Công dụng:*

Em này được nhiều người review chất lượng với 6 công dụng chính như sau:


Dưỡng ẩm cho da sáng mịn tự nhiên.
Serum tạo lớp màng bảo vệ da trước tác động của môi trường bên ngoài.
Kháng khuẩn và chống viêm cho làn da mỏng yếu.
Kiểm soát dầu nhờn giúp da khô thoáng và ngăn ngừa bít tắc lỗ chân lông.
Hỗ trợ se khít lỗ chân lông và ngăn ngừa mụn hình thành.
Phục hồi da bị tổn thương và ngừa sẹo sau lăn kim, bắn laser,…
*Ưu điểm:*


Serum có kết cấu mỏng nhẹ, khả năng hẩm thấu nhanh qua da mà không gây bết dính.
Thiết kế dạng chai thủy tinh có đầu bơm với dung tích 30ml nhỏ gọn và vô cùng tiện lợi.
Dòng serum không có mùi nên bạn thoải mái sử dụng mà không lo khó chịu nhé!
Phù hợp sử dụng cho mọi loại da.
*Nhược điểm:* Cần bảo quản cẩn thận để tránh bị oxy hóa.

*4. Serum Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair*

Giá tham khảo: 3.300.000 đồng/30ml
Xuất xứ: Mỹ
*Thành phần nổi bật:*

Thành phần của loại serum phục hồi da mỏng yếu này khá đơn giản nhưng tốt cho da, cụ thể là:


Các hợp chất gồm Bifida Ferment Lysate, Yeast Ferment Extract,…Chúng có khả năng tăng cường độ ẩm giúp quá trình phục hồi da tổn thương nhanh chóng.
Bổ sung hợp chất Tocopheryl Acetate và Kola Seed Extract giúp chống lại quá trình oxy hóa hiệu quả.
Hợp chất Squalane và Sodium Hyaluronic tạo lớp màng dưỡng ẩm tự nhiên cho da sáng mịn.
Công thức còn chứa Tripeptide-32 tăng độ đàn hồi và săn chắc cho da.




*Công dụng:*

Điểm danh một số công dụng vượt trội của Serum Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair:


Phục hồi làn da bị tổn thương, chống lão hóa và thúc đẩy tái tạo tế bào da mới khỏe mạnh hơn.
Dưỡng ẩm và ngăn ngừa tình trạng da khô, bong tróc.
*Ưu điểm:*


Serum có nhiều dung tích cho người dùng lựa chọn gồm 7ml, 30ml và 50ml.
Thiết kế dạng chai nhựa màu nâu kèm vòi bơm khá tiện lợi.
Mùi hương dịu nhẹ vô cùng dễ chịu.
Serum có thể kết hợp với nhiều sản phẩm đặc trị khác mà không gây kích ứng da.
*Nhược điểm:*


Giá thành hơi cao.
Công dụng cải thiện làn da lão hóa cần mất nhiều thời gian.
*5. Serum The Ordinary Acid 2% + B5*

Giá tham khảo: 300.000 đồng/30ml
Xuất xứ: Canada
*Thành phần nổi bật:*

Serum The Ordinary Acid 2% + B5 là cái tên cuối cùng mà Shop mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc Venuko muốn giới thiệu cho bạn. Đây được xem là “siêu phẩm” được nhiều người săn đón nhất hiện nay. Đơn giản vì nó chứa:


Hợp chất Hyaluronic Acid (HA) chiếm 2% giúp cấp ẩm tức thì cho da ẩm mượt suốt ngày dài.
Vitamin B5 + HA, bộ đôi có công dụng phục hồi da tổn thương và nuôi dưỡng làn da sáng khỏe từ sâu bên trong.
Hợp chất Pentylene Glycol giúp kháng khuẩn bảo vệ da khỏi các tác nhân gây hại từ môi trường.




*Công dụng:*

Serum được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng vì sở hữu nhiều công dụng vượt trội có 1 – 0 – 2:


Dưỡng ẩm và ngăn ngừa tình trạng da mất nước. Đồng thời hút ẩm từ môi trường giúp da luôn ẩm mượt tự nhiên.
Làm dịu nhanh chóng làn da kích ứng, nhạy cảm.
Thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh collagen cho da khỏe đẹp hơn.
*Ưu điểm:*


Thiết kế dạng chai thủy tinh trong suốt kèm ống lấy serum khá tiện lợi. Người dùng có thể dễ dạng nhìn thấy lượng dung dịch bên trong.
Serum hầu như không có mùi nên bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm.
*Nhược điểm:* Kết cấu hơi đặc, khi thoa lên da mất khoảng 1 – 2 phút da mới khô hoàn toàn.

*Venuko - là website trực tuyến phổ biến trong ngành hàng mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc với nhiều sản phẩm chính hãng như: kem chống nắng, Serum cho da, Peel da, kem chống nắng, sữa rửa mặt trắng da, ... tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.
Website: Venuko - Dược mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc | Trị liệu và tái sinh da
Hotline: 028 3636 5270
Địa chỉ: 274 Trương Văn Bang, P.Thạnh Mỹ Lợi, Tp.Thủ Đức (Quận 2 cũ), HCM*


----------

